# Andere RewriteRule in Unterverzeichnissen als im Hauptverzeichnis



## Uhohah (5. Juli 2012)

Hallo

Ich habe folgendes Problem. Auf einer Website habe folgende RewriteRule in meiner .htaccess:


```
RewriteRule ([a-z_0-9A-Z]*)?/?([a-z_0-9A-Z]*)?/?([a-z_0-9A-Z]*) /index.html?cat1=$1&cat2=$2&cat3=$3 [L]
```

So weit so gut. Das erlaubt mir also URLs im Stile von

```
http://www.blabla.de/about/team/personx/
```

Auf dieser Seite existiert auch eine Übersichtsseite der Produkte:

```
http://www.blabla.de/products/
```

Auch hier noch alles ok

Dieser Produkte-Bereich hat aber auch eine Unterstruktur. Diese wird ganz anders verarbeitet und ausgelesen. Nämlich nicht von 

```
/index.html?cat1=$1&cat2=$2&cat3=$3
```
sondern von 

```
/products.html?p=$1&subp=$2&subsubp=$3
```

Mein Problem ist nun, dass ich für diese Unterstruktur eine entsprechende RewriteRule brauche.

```
RewriteRule ([a-z_0-9A-Z]*)?/?products/?([a-z_0-9A-Z]*)?/?([a-z_0-9A-Z]*) /products.html?p=$1&subp=$2&subsubp=$3  [L]
```

Das hier geht aber nicht, weil dann 

```
http://www.blabla.de/products/
```
nicht mehr funktioniert.

Ich muss das also so konfigurieren, dass 

```
http://www.blabla.de/products/
```
noch für die erste RewriteRule gilt, 

```
http://www.blabla.de/products/irgendeine_kategorie/
```
und

```
http://www.blabla.de/products/irgendeine_kategorie/irgendeine_subkategorie/
```
etc. davon aber nicht betroffen sind und hier dann die zweite RewriteRule anspringt.

Nur das bekomme ich irgendwie nicht hin. Kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## erik s. (6. Juli 2012)

So?

```
RewriteRule ^products/?([a-z_0-9A-Z]*)/?([a-z_0-9A-Z]*)$ products.html?subp=$1&subsubp=$2 [L]
RewriteRule ^([a-z_0-9A-Z]*)/?([a-z_0-9A-Z]*)/?([a-z_0-9A-Z]*)$ index.html?cat1=$1&cat2=$2&cat3=$3 [L]
```


----------

